# Breed Survey - Conformation Show - New England Regional



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Last weekend Trish (Caja's Mom) did Errow's Schutzhund 2 test and passed with V's in Tracking and Protection....

This weekend, we all had a very good weekend at Buffalo Schutzhund Clubs New England Regional Conformation Show (and Koer)


18-24 females - SG1 I-Bengal v Wolfstraum 
18-24 males - SG 1 Ikon v Wolfstraum
Working females - SG1 Csabre v Wolfstraum
Working Males - SG 1 Emir (Errow) v Klipgaarden (my E litter born in Belgium) Owner Trish Grant
AD - Hexe v Wolfstraum - handled by Kristi Hudak

Koering:
SG Emir v Kllipgaarden, Sch2, KKL1
SG Hexe v Wolfstraum, Sch1, KKL1
SG Csabre v Wolfstraum, Schh1, KKL1

A wet weekend, wonderful comraderie from the club members and competitors! Kristi did a great job with all the handling duties for my guys, and picked up a few for some ofthe show people as well! Thanks for everything!

pictures next


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

SG1 - 18 to 24 mo males
Ikon von Wolfstraum



















SG1 18 to 24 mo females
I-Bengal von Wolfstraum































SG1 - Working Females
SG Csabre v Wolfstraum, SchH1, KKL1



















Csabre and Ikon together ~ sorta LOL










My Basha's progeny

SG Hexe v Wolfstraum, SchH1, KKL1 - did her AD, and KKL here - her SG was at Statesville and ME Regional at 1 year....her handler, Kristi, was handling all the others in the ring, so we did not enter Hexe in the working female class.

SG1 Working Males Class
SG Emir v Klipgaarden, SchH2, KKL1 (my Belgian whelped E litter - from Basha)



















final line up of Working Males (first 3)



















and finally - a group shot of Wolfstraum's entries










L to R - Trish Grant with Emir (Errow), Herr Scheld, Kristi Hudak with Hexe, helper Bill Hanna taking Bengal's leash, Jill Losee with Ikon, and wet bedraggled me with Csabre!

Thanks again Buffalo Schutzhund and Michelle for the great weekend!

Lee


--------------------


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats Lee!! Awesome family reunion!!! They are all beautiful :wub:

I was thinking of going up there...I need to do Kessy's resurvey but I decided it was a little too far...now I wish I'd gone! Would have loved to see the gang.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

OMG Meghan!!!!!!!!!! You should have !!!!!!!!!! He was talking about your herding club and did a presentation on herding....smak you upside the head girl! Kessy would have gone KKL1 with him I think!

Lee


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats Lee! You should be very proud! All the pups look great.. But that black male is a looker!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations.. lots to be proud of, that's for sure!! I agree with Leesa.. love Ikon's looks!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I know I know...if I'd known you were going I definitely would have, I just hate going to shows and being the lone WL person there!! LOL
He did like Kessy last fall when we showed under him...and looking at the shows it is kinda slim pickins for the rest of the year...ugh what was I thinking?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Lee, I talked to you there. I went to see Gino and Doc. Met Trish also. I had a thread started to see who was going.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

agggh - I met sooo many people!!! Should have said you are from white board....refresh my memory???


Ikon is STRIKING!!!!!!!!!!! very very obvious the Xito Maineiche "look".....sigh....I couldn't get him in the Suburban............

Lee


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats on a great trial! Too cool to have so many of your dogs there and thanks for the photos!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a big congrats! gorgeous dogs


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What a great representation from your kennel!
Gorgeous dogs!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Thank you all !!! With only 9 litters so far - I being the last, I am very pleased and proud of all my pups and their owners! There are titled dogs in every litter up to H now, with the I's coming along - Ix should get his BH and Sch1 at the end of the summer....Furious is a V rated KKL1 female, Hexe and Errow should get Vs in the future now that they are koered....a bunch of KKL dogs now (B though F and H have them) ...and what I am looking to produce is showing up consistantly.........just can't keep them all!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ikon and Bengal are exactly what I am looking to get in a male from Csabre - her daddy's genes are strong enough to come though and put that awesome head and expression - if I can get that from a non Ufo male - and then see if Hexe can produce it....of course, LOL - there is still Xito semen in storage too!

It is very gratifying to get this kind of tangible result from so many years of planning and working towards a goal.

thanks all!

Lee


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ikon is killing a lot of folks... he's in a pet home here, with an owner with severe back and shoulder problems that can't tolerate Schutzhund yanking and pulling. I do hope to get his CD, CGC, TDI... looking to try some Dock Diving with him, and of course will have his hips/elbows done. But I was warned not to come home without him... LOL 
This was his 1st show, semi domesticated.. and did his first circut around the ring with Kristi on 2 legs as he scented to find out where I was... Folks by my hiding place kept shoving me behind the tent so he wouldn't see me, so I only saw a little of his gaiting... LOL
Ikon is a joy for us, and has been going to the Senior Psych unit since he was a pup. 
Thanks to everyone for all your help. He's loved VERY much!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Great job ladies, congratulations!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations Lee on a great showing on your dogs, and of course to all the owners and handlers!!!

:congratulations:


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Very nice looking dogs that reflect a well thought out breeding program....Congrats!


----------

